# Bob Sura out 6-8 weeks with knee surgery



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Bad news  A knee problem was discovered at pre-camp physical and he will have to have surgery. He will miss 6-8 weeks... probably 10 games. November is a tough enough month as it is -- my nervousness about our backcourt just increased big time.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Hopefully he can recover quickly. It's always better to get that stuff taken care of early though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kamego said:


> Hopefully he can recover quickly. It's always better to get that stuff taken care of early though.


i agree. hopefully the recovery time will make him healthy and let him play like he did just before the all star break.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

bob sura is alright but i think the rockets willl benfit with him on the sideline.Mike James is better then sura easily


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tmac41 said:


> bob sura is alright but i think the rockets willl benfit with him on the sideline.Mike James is better then sura easily


 Yeah, but James is a scorer and nothing else. We need Sura's size, hustle and rebounding ability in the backcourt. 

Dawson mentioned on 610 today that Moochie and Wesley were in the best shape of their career's... probably trying to up their trade value. He also said Luther Head will not be going to the NBDL.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

terrible news... just as long as Sura returns and is back to full fitness I'll be happy... he's one of the toughest in the league though and he'll be able to suck it up, maybe we might have to save him somewhat for the playoffs... until then, maybe TMac will have to take some of the point duties until he comes back... I like DWes, if he really is in top condition I'm looking forward to some good results for the team. Can he handle the point? If not MJ will have to really step up...

oh, I'm forgetting about DA... Another option for us, lucky we've got him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

tmac41 said:


> bob sura is alright but i think the rockets willl benfit with him on the sideline.Mike James is better then sura easily


no he's not. mike james is a good shooter but he disrupts our offense by resisting giving the ball to tmac. bob sura gives us defense, energy, hustle, toughness and esp. rebounding outside the paint. anyone who watched the rockets last year play without him knows this.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> no he's not. mike james is a good shooter but he disrupts our offense by resisting giving the ball to tmac. bob sura gives us defense, energy, hustle, toughness and esp. rebounding outside the paint. anyone who watched the rockets last year play without him knows this.


:yes:

plus you didnt see mike james tackle josh howard for a hard foul on yao :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

this could turn out well for the rockets in the end because head can get alot more playing time and the team can see if he's a good thing or not at the start of the year


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yeah, but James is a scorer and nothing else. We need Sura's size, hustle and rebounding ability in the backcourt.
> 
> Dawson mentioned on 610 today that Moochie and Wesley were in the best shape of their career's... probably trying to up their trade value. He also said Luther Head will not be going to the NBDL.


Interesting. Hope Head will get some meaningful playing time and be able to prove himself. Honestly I'm not too worry about the role players in the beginning of the season - as long as Yao and T-Mac come out playing I'm sure everyone else will be ok. 

MJ (Mike James, not Michael Jordan) is very capable of running the point. We will miss Sura's rebounding and hustle, but we have plenty of guards right now that are more than able to ste3p up and fill his shoes.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> this could turn out well for the rockets in the end because head can get alot more playing time and the team can see if he's a good thing or not at the start of the year


Why is everyone so high on Head?? Come on people, he's a 24th pick rookie. Don't expect him to even be in the position to contribute to this team. If we have him playing 25mpg for us this season then we'd be having a pretty bad year.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Why is everyone so high on Head?? Come on people, he's a 24th pick rookie. Don't expect him to even be in the position to contribute to this team. If we have him playing 25mpg for us this season then we'd be having a pretty bad year.


Josh Howard was the last pick in the 1st round. Maquis Daniels wasn't drafted. Cuttino Mobley was picked in the 2nd round. No reason to believe he can't contribute only because he was picked 24th overall.

Head doesn't have superstar potential, but he can very well be a very good role player.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

sherwin said:


> no he's not. mike james is a good shooter but he disrupts our offense by resisting giving the ball to tmac. bob sura gives us defense, energy, hustle, toughness and esp. rebounding outside the paint. anyone who watched the rockets last year play without him knows this.


Actually, I'd say Mike James is a much better defender than Sura. But everything else you said about Sura is right. He is more valuable to the team than MJ.


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

bad news to rockets but good news to the chinese fans!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

market said:


> bad news to rockets but good news to the chinese fans!


not really since james will probably start instead. with james not only do you have someone who doesnt pass to yao, but you have someone who limits tmacs touches, and tmac is the one who gets yao the ball.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

market said:


> bad news to rockets but good news to the chinese fans!


:krazy: Hey,don't make it sound like *all* Chinese fans have a conflict of interests with the other rockets fans.

Bob Sura is a great hustle player and a “desperate" rebounder, he contributed a lot to the Rockets. And his hesitation of passing the ball to Yao has more to do with his passing ability than with his willingness in most cases.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Is losing sura even a loss*

is bob sura really a loss, i think not mike james is a very good replacement and i think he should be starting at PG anyway. They dont need to sign a backup they will be fine without him. I think he does a better job on the sideline then on the court anyway. Do u think losing sura is a loss?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*



tmac41 said:


> is bob sura really a loss, i think not mike james is a very good replacement and i think he should be starting at PG anyway. They dont need to sign a backup they will be fine without him. I think he does a better job on the sideline then on the court anyway. Do u think losing sura is a loss?


yes it is a loss

sura is very reliable at the pg spot. he may not put up 20ppg and 10apg but he lets tmac and yao run the offense. he is a great rebounder for his size and position with 5rpg last year

if suras so bad tmac41, why did he lead us to a 51 win season


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> :krazy: Hey,don't make it sound like *all* Chinese fans and the other rockets fans have a conflict of interests.
> 
> I didn't mean this,Yao must get more ball,may be 15-20times per game,but the fact is that he only shot less than 15times avg last season,I carefully watched every kinescope last season,it was apparent that he diddnt work well with Yao,I hope this will be changed this season.
> 
> Bob Sura is a great hustle player and a “desperate" rebounder, he contributed a lot to the Rockets. And his hesitation of passing the ball to Yao has more to do with his passing ability than with his willingness in most cases.


I must acknowledge that he is a great player,I have no prejudice to him,hope he wll recover soon.
I'm not only a fan of Yao but also a fan of Rockets,I love Rockets,all rockets players and also everyone here^^^


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*

what do you other rockets fans think


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*

Why not post this in the thread "Bob Sura out 6-8 weeks with knee surgery"? :angel:


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*

yeh tmac41


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

if hes out for 6-8 weeks how many regular season games will he miss


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I dont think the absence of sura will be that bad. We have enough guards that it probably won't be an issue and before you know it sura will be back in the line up. Starting and missing wide open three pointers.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*

I agree a mod. should move this to the appropriate thread that was already started.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*

I just said it in another post; Point guard by Committee" will be OK. Sura is a loss because he gets after it out on the court. Even though it should be your PF laying down the law (ie: Oakely) Sura would do this for the guards and SF when they were getting lit up or an opposing player was talking trash.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Bob Sura: I'm looking the end of my career in the eye.

His knee is really bad. This sucks. We need to sign or trade for a good PG asap.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Well the Rockets don't think it's that bad. Our rebounding could really suck next year with stro and howard at power forward. Yao will have to hold onto those loose balls.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*



tmac41 said:


> is bob sura really a loss, i think not mike james is a very good replacement and i think he should be starting at PG anyway. They dont need to sign a backup they will be fine without him. I think he does a better job on the sideline then on the court anyway. Do u think losing sura is a loss?


i'd would say the 2 threads should be merged too, but you already made this post in the other thread and other people have already responded. you didnt get a favorable response so you made a new thread? :nonono:

nevermind... the thread were already merged while i was typing


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*



hitokiri315 said:


> I agree a mod. should move this to the appropriate thread that was already started.


Done. Sura is a lost, but just not a huge one, like how we lost Juwan at the end of last season. 

And no mention of DA possibly playing PG? He could handle the ball ok I suppose...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Is losing sura even a loss*

im pretty sure he will retire..

I think Wesley will be your starting PG(he was a PG before) and Anderson should start at the 2


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3374498


"He doesn't know what he's going to do," guard David Wesley said. "When you talk to him, he's not that confident he'll ever play again."


Looks real bad. Strange to see that Rockets management are confident he'll play, when the man himself has major doubts himself... I really can't see Head getting significant minutes unless a miracle happens, I don't think the coaching staff had their socks blown off with what they saw of him... DA and MJ have to step up this season, unless we can pull off some trade now or later on... I really don't want TMac to have this burden on him, he does too much already. We really need someone to handle the ball and get it to Yao and TMac... rule out DWes, he's a good catch and shooter and on-ball defender, not someone who can handle and dish


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

maybe you guys can trade for Eric Snow? he seems to be the perfect guy for your system

hes a hardnoised defender with playoff experience and decent passing ability


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I believe that snow is injury prone too and has bad ankles. The rockets don't need another guy who is injury prone. But a good idea though


----------



## Hou$ton (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rocketsrsquo_Sura_To_Undergo-152121-822.html


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I was just about set to accept him as our long-term pg. damn, guess this means our lineup will look a lil but like this. 

C-Yao
PF-Stro
SF-Mac
SG-Anderson
PG-James

or

C-Yao
PF-Stro
SF-Mac
SG-Wesley
PG-Anderson.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

James couldnt get an assist if his career depended on it!!

He is going to piss off T-Mac even more. I wonder if Anderson could do point and Wesley at SG


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> maybe you guys can trade for Eric Snow? he seems to be the perfect guy for your system
> 
> hes a hardnoised defender with playoff experience and decent passing ability


but averaged 4pts in 20mpg on a non-playoff team :dead:


----------

